# Bike-Treffs in der Eifel



## Männix (23. November 2005)

Gibt's in der Eifel Biker, die sich zu festen Zeiten zum biken treffen?

Wann und wo wird sich getroffen? Wie lang sind die Strecken, die ihr fahrt?

Könnte man als " Gast " teilnehmen?

Ich denke mal, sowas wäre interessant zu wissen, um eventuell mal mitzufahren und andere Strecken kennenzulernen.


----------



## covi (23. November 2005)

Tach auch!

Wittlich ist zwar Vordereifel, aber falls Interesse besteht, wir treffen uns immer Samstags um zwei. Näheres per PM oder unter

Wheelers Wittlich 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (23. November 2005)

Treffs nicht direkt...! Wir 2 hatten ja hier im forum schon mal die "Ehre". Wollten uns mal getroffen haben aber hat keinen gegeben... aus welchen Gründen auch immer.!


----------



## Männix (23. November 2005)

@black:

Stimmt! Hast recht!

Nun denn...ich melde mich per PM.


----------



## snuber (28. November 2005)

Hi

Wir Haben einen Treff vom SV Büchel 
Im Sommer di und do um 6  Uhr 2-3 Std und Sonntags
zurzeit nur sonntags und dann auch nur wenn genug kommen ( Wetter )
Gefahren werden mindestens 2-3 Std Treffpunkt 10:30 am laden Pauls Bikeshop
Im moment ist das Wetter Für die meisten das Problem.

Ich habe einen E Mail verteiler wo ich immer die Touren und Länge bekannt gebe 

bei interesse  [email protected]


----------



## super-tina (7. Dezember 2005)

Unter www.rennsau.net Unterpunkt Kurvengeister, im Moment wird sich Samstags um zwei getroffen, wenn genug Leute da sind, ansonsten ab dem Frühjahr Freitags abends um 18:00Uhr


----------



## killiweb (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, also, wir fahren im Raum Manderscheid. Wer's nicht kennt, hat hinsichtlich des Bikens etwas verpasst. In der Regel sind wir 3- 5 Leute, die sonntags ungefähr 2.5 - 3 Std  unterwegs sind. Nur Mut! gruß, killiweb


----------



## Männix (16. Dezember 2005)

Welches Manderscheid?
Das zwischen Daun und Wittlich oder das in der Nähe von Waxweiler?
Und wann und wo Treffpunkt?


----------



## kaspar (3. Januar 2006)

bei uns geht es demnächst wieder los.
sonntags um 10.00 uhr in bekond


----------



## snuber (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo ab sofort fahren wir widere sonntags um 10:00 uhr genaue infos wohin und wie lange auf meiner Internetseite www.pauls-biketours.de


----------



## -Manni- (13. Januar 2006)

Am Samstag, den 04.03.2006 um 14.30 Uhr startet ein neuer MTB-Treff in Schweich! Treffpunkt ist der Fahrradladen Rad&FunSport in der Brückenstraße. Gefahren werden verschiedene Touren für Anfänger und Ambitionierte in den Moselhöhen und verschiedene andere Strecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teiwaz (17. Juli 2007)

Sind ende nächster woche in altenahr und umgebung und suchen einige nette trails.. wäre super wenn ihr mir einige tipps geben könnt...
Bye


----------



## black (17. Juli 2007)

kauf dir ne gute Wanderkarte... dann wirst du direk fündig in der Region..

gibt einige Leckerbissen...


----------

